# High quality table...Instructions...What Instructions??



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

I saw it at HD and it did look interesting.

Just curious . . . is there any way a shelf could be incorporated on the bottom rails. would make a great place for storage and stiffen up the whole thing.

It was not available when I built mine from CT - http://lumberjocks.com/projects/1610


----------



## Newfounlandwood (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey Zuki,
It wouldn't be any trouble at all. The bottom rails are bolted on the inside of the frame so a sheet of plywood or something like that would fit perfectly. That's not a bad Idea actually, I need somewhere to store all my accessories.

Dennis


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I do not have the Freud router or table but I do have their fence. If you are a fanatic about precision like I am, this is absolutely the best fence available with independent micro-adjustment on each side. You can buy just the fence and retrofitting it to another table is not a problem.

I think the combination of a Frued Fence and my Woodpecker quick lift (with micro-adjustment) is the best combination available.

The only complaint about the fence is that I have to remove it for above the table bit changes but I'm working on a fix for that.


----------

